# ''You need hunter eyes bro!!!111, low set eyebrows and full hooded eyes is what women want!!!''



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

Thats what the typical retarded psler says.

You are crying about hunter eyes but dont realize that the most popular mm has high arched and high set eyebrows as well as slight eyelid exposure.

aka Lachowski











Girls would prefer prime chico over prime gandy every time. Chico is the ideal guy, he isnt too masculine looking but also not too feminine. He has pretty and soft eyes, which are mainly becaues of his high set and high arched eyebrows and its dense


PCT hooded eyes is disgusting. A good eye area is a NEUTRAL tilt with slight hooded eyes(1|3 of the eye should be covered), and narrow eyes

Girls will prefer @JustChris (if its rly him) pretty eyes with slight eyelid exposure over this guy below which has full hooding, low set eyebrows, browridge. PSLer are too retarded to understand that.

Girls want this:






not this:






Psler are all on suicidewatch rn


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 26, 2018)

Hooding is only ideal if it's positive hooding, else your eyes look like they have NCT. I want to get my droopy eyelids fixed some day too btw


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> View attachment 2457
> 
> 
> Hooding is only ideal if it's positive hooding, else your eyes look like they have NCT. I want to get my droopy eyelids fixed some day too btw



i think your eyes arent bad. Can you put your finger on your eyelid and press it up? I wanna see your eye shape.
Your eye are looks good, its kinda unique. You dont need an eyelid surgery. Myb when you are like over 50 when your eyelids will drop extremely due to aging.

Now its fine


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 26, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Thats what the typical retarded psler says.
> 
> You are crying about hunter eyes but dont realize that the most popular mm has high arched and high set eyebrows as well as slight eyelid exposure.
> 
> ...



High (moderately) set eyebrows, especially arched ones (think Superman or other cartoon characters such as Terry McGinnis) actually look quite suave irl. The thing is that there needs to be hooding for it to offset the feminine look, by balancing it with a masculine aura. Also, many ethnics/arabs have droopy/low set eyebrows along with desired eye area in general by this forums standard. 

Why doesn't it stand out ? It's simple, eye color. The darker your eyebrows are in relation to the color of the eyes, the better it will look in general and the more haloed you become. Imagine the man in my profile pic with dark eyes instead of blue, he wouldn't have had the same stylish/dominant look if he had dark eyes instead. 

When you say women prefer chico eye area over gandy, which type of women are you referring to ?


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

COPE


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 26, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> View attachment 2457
> 
> 
> Hooding is only ideal if it's positive hooding, else your eyes look like they have NCT. I want to get my droopy eyelids fixed some day too btw


u have eyes like sidhart malhotra lucky you


----------



## Animas (Oct 26, 2018)

I agree unless you have bug eyes or terrible canthal tilt you should focus more on having a strong lower third, that’s what really gives the halo to the whole face and makes it really attractive regardless of eyes (unless again they’re buggy eyes)


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Why are you making the same coping threads again and again ? You made a thread about hunter eyes yesterday and today you’re back with the same shit. People, majority, disagree with you and your experiment with a bunch of girls in your university. Posting multiple threads won’t change that.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

cope


----------



## Soontm (Oct 26, 2018)

Perfect eye are. And look with upper eye lid exposure. Should be incel according to psl lmao. Look at his Shape perfectly almond shape thats what makes it so beautiful. Not "HoODed eYeS"


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Soontm said:


> View attachment 2462
> 
> 
> Perfect eye are. And look with upper eye lid exposure. Should be incel according to psl lmao. Look at his Shape perfectly almond shape thats what makes it so beautiful. Not "HoODed eYeS"


He’s good looking no doubt but to say that that eye area is perfect is cope 






This is the perfect eye area. @Tony


----------



## Soontm (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> He’s good looking no doubt but to say that that eye area is perfect is cope
> 
> View attachment 2463
> 
> ...



Show all the females you know or Maybe 3. Both pics. I bet 100€ they will all say zayn has better looking eyes


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> He’s good looking no doubt but to say that that eye area is perfect is cope
> 
> View attachment 2463
> 
> ...


inderbajwamaxx


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Soontm said:


> Show all the females you know or Maybe 3. Both pics. I bet 100€ they will all say zayn has better looking eyes


Zayn Malik is obviously so famous and so they’d say he has better eyes. They might also say Pitbull or any other music star has better eyes. They might also say that personality and humor is more important than looks.

Go to r/ladyboners and guys like Benedict Cumberbatch who are ogre get tons of votes while unknown 100 times better looking guys get few votes. Lol at trusting women with what they say. If you trust them so much then you might also believe that looks don’t matter, personality matters, height is a number, hobbymax, passionmax and so on.


----------



## Soontm (Oct 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Zayn Malik is obviously so famous and so they’d say he has better eyes. They might also say Pitbull or any other music star has better eyes. They might also say that personality and humor is more important than looks.
> 
> Go to r/ladyboners and guys like Benedict Cumberbatch who are ogre get tons of votes while unknown 100 times better looking guys get few votes. Lol at trusting women with what they say. If you trust them so much then you might also believe that looks don’t matter, personality matters, height is a number, hobbymax, passionmax and so on.



While this is True you can hide the Rest of the face and Show it to them so they wont know who they are. But just ask yourself which of the 2 eye areas do you find objectively more beautiful. Without biased psl knowledge


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Soontm said:


> While this is True you can hide the Rest of the face and Show it to them so they wont know who they are. But just ask yourself which of the 2 eye areas do you find objectively more beautiful. Without biased psl knowledge


Dude the second one is my favourite. While people can have difference in preferences, hooded eyes are conventionally considered attractive especially for men by people who might not even browse incel forums.

This article was written by a woman.

https://www.google.co.in/amp/s/onedio.co/amp/2-5-reasons-to-stick-to-a-man-with-hooded-eyes-10982


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Oct 26, 2018)

it's all about eye shape boyo


----------



## LooksJourney (Oct 26, 2018)

Major fucking cope bro. Eye shape matters much more, but in general hooded eyes will look better on men. Prob sad because your eyes are chit huh?


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> Major fucking cope bro. Eye shape matters much more, but in general hooded eyes will look better on men. Prob sad because your eyes are chit huh?



kek i have completely hooded eyes. trashtalker


11gaijin said:


> Zayn Malik is obviously so famous and so they’d say he has better eyes. They might also say Pitbull or any other music star has better eyes. They might also say that personality and humor is more important than looks.
> 
> Go to r/ladyboners and guys like Benedict Cumberbatch who are ogre get tons of votes while unknown 100 times better looking guys get few votes. Lol at trusting women with what they say. If you trust them so much then you might also believe that looks don’t matter, personality matters, height is a number, hobbymax, passionmax and so on.



Yea and you probably think that he gets these likes for his looks and not his role. Post a psl 9 who is unknown in the western society and post him there, he will barely get over 50 likes lmao. There are, but its very rare  

Stupid example


----------



## LooksJourney (Oct 26, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> kek i have completely hooded eyes. trashtalker


So do I man, so we’re both winning.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> So do I man, so we’re both winning.



Not if you would look better with less hooded eyes. I dont know how your hooding is but mine is covering 40% of my eye and you can barely see my almond shaped eyes which are much prettier than hooded eyes


----------



## Veganist (Oct 26, 2018)

negative IQ thread.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

Veganist said:


> negative IQ thread.
> 
> View attachment 2472



his eyes do not even look top tier lmao

furthermore he has slight eyelid exposure.
Now kys


----------



## Veganist (Oct 26, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> his eyes do not even look top tier lmao
> 
> furthermore he has eyelid exposure.
> Now kys


almost 0 eyelid exposure with head tilted back.
best eye area by FAR


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

Veganist said:


> almost 0 eyelid exposure with head tilted back.
> best eye area by FAR
> View attachment 2473



btw if you think his eye area is the best then you agree with me.
He has slight eyelid exposure if you compare him with models like gandy that have fully hooded eyes in every angle.

Ramirez does also have slightly high set eyebrows and they are arched as chicos, which i also supported in my thread if you readt it.


----------



## Veganist (Oct 26, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> btw if you think his eye area is the best then you agree with me.
> He has slight eyelid exposure if you compare him with models like gandy that have fully hooded eyes in every angle.
> 
> Ramirez does also have slightly high set eyebrows and they are arched as chicos, which i also supported in my thread if you readt it.


slight eyelid exposure doesnt matter. Its all about the under eye support, look at ramirez eyes. very tight lower eyelid and ofc zero scleral show.

Also ramirez doesnt have high set eyebrows. its kinda odd. his eye brows start low and end high, which is the best eyebrow shape by far.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 26, 2018)

Veganist said:


> slight eyelid exposure doesnt matter. Its all about the under eye support, look at ramirez eyes. very tight lower eyelid and ofc zero scleral show.
> 
> Also ramirez doesnt have high set eyebrows. its kinda odd. his eye brows start low and end high, which is the best eyebrow shape by far.
> 
> View attachment 2487


yea i consider that as slightlz high set. Its the same with ballou. Those eyes are imo also the best. Ballou eyemogs him imo


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> his eyes do not even look top tier lmao
> 
> furthermore he has slight eyelid exposure.
> Now kys


 r u retarded? that is pic when he is oldcel show the pics and videos when he is in his prime. Richard Ramirez had the best bones.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> r u retarded? that is pic when he is oldcel show the pics and videos when he is in his prime. Richard Ramirez had the best bones.



Had the best bones but is not attractive tho.


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Had the best bones but is not attractive tho.


I like his phenotype tho


----------



## JustChris (Oct 26, 2018)

Tony said:


> I like his phenotype tho



Looks like a malnourished adult


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Looks like a malnourished adult


Even eating candy his whole life and being on drugs he looked model tier. Thats why he mogs all models imo. Those pics and videos you see are candids with worst camera, worst lighting, no squinting, make up, angles


----------



## Unwanted (Oct 26, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Girls want this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Second guy mogs him 100 times over


----------



## Nibba (Oct 26, 2018)

@everyone ITT

It's about HARMONY not whether it's hooded or not. It DEPENDS on the SPECIFIC CASE


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 26, 2018)

@Nibba


----------



## Nibba (Oct 26, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> @Nibba


Slayer


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 26, 2018)

Opry or death tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2018)

Bro, don't destroy PSL'ers like this.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Thats what the typical retarded psler says.
> 
> You are crying about hunter eyes but dont realize that the most popular mm has high arched and high set eyebrows as well as slight eyelid exposure.
> 
> ...


Last guy looks like a retarded alien


----------



## Tony (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Last guy looks like a retarded alien


looks like wolf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Last guy looks like a retarded alien


Kinda like Barrett. Except Barret looks like a reptile.


----------



## margotrobbie (Oct 31, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> View attachment 2457
> 
> 
> Hooding is only ideal if it's positive hooding, else your eyes look like they have NCT. I want to get my droopy eyelids fixed some day too btw



I Honestly recommend getting your eyebrows done (threaded). Not a huge fan of waxing. Yours are pretty bold & dark which is a perk, aslong as they are shaped correctly & don’t look messy.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Kinda like Barrett. Except Barret looks like a reptile.


Barrett looks like my pet cat lol,except my cat absolutely mogs him


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Barrett looks like my pet cat lol,except my cat absolutely mogs him


Based. Barett is overrated, IMO. We'll use Nibba's cat now for PSL standards.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Based. Barett is overrated, IMO. We'll use Nibba's cat now for PSL standards.


My cat is wide framed. Has bigger wrists than half this forum


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> My cat is wide framed. Has bigger wrists than half this forum


I have always been underweight but my shoulders are relatively wide. I remember when I was in elementary school, a man once came up to me and said I had wide shoulders.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I have always been underweight but my shoulders are relatively wide. I remember when I was in elementary school, a man once came up to me and said I had wide shoulders.


Yeah this happens to me a lot lol


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Nov 1, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> He’s good looking no doubt but to say that that eye area is perfect is cope
> 
> View attachment 2463
> 
> ...




Zayns appeals to JB(only type of girls that matter)



Everything else is cope


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> He’s good looking no doubt but to say that that eye area is perfect is cope
> 
> View attachment 2463
> 
> ...


>Dark eyes 
>Perfect eye area

Pick one buddy boyo

This is perfect:


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah this happens to me a lot lol


Haha now it never happens though.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> >Dark eyes
> >Perfect eye area
> 
> Pick one buddy boyo
> ...


Eye area is more than just eye colour imo. Yes light eye colour is no doubt better but I was referring to his overall eye area which mogs Zyan’s eyes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> >Dark eyes
> >Perfect eye area
> 
> Pick one buddy boyo
> ...


Blue eyes on men are feminine and beta. Dark eyes on men are the best. That reptile looks ridiculous.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Blue eyes on men are feminine and beta. Dark eyes on men are the best. That reptile looks ridiculous.








Barrett legit has 1/1.000.000.000 eye area.
Long p.fissures, symmetry, PCT, perfect eye color, good undereye support, hooding, well developed orbitals overall. His eye area is both beautiful and indicates high fighting success.

Post a better eye area than his.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 3033
> 
> Barrett legit has 1/1.000.000.000 eye area.
> Long p.fissures, symmetry, PCT, perfect eye color, good undereye support, hooding, well developed orbitals overall. His eye area is both beautiful and indicates high fighting success.
> ...


Blue eyes look good on women, on men they turn into cucks. I'll post better eye areas.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Blue eyes look good on women, on men they turn into cucks. I'll post better eye areas.


I have never seen a woman irl compliment brown eyes. Some feminine features in men just look good , like protruding cheekbones, full lips and blue eyes. Almost all famous actors with a large female fanbase have colored eyes. Everyone looks better with blue eyes, they add more color and contrast, thus making you look youthful.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> I have never seen a woman irl compliment brown eyes. Some feminine features in men just look good , like protruding cheekbones, full lips and blue eyes. Almost all famous actors with a large female fanbase have colored eyes. Everyone looks better with blue eyes, they add more color and contrast, thus making you look youthful.


Blue eyes copers on here are ridiculous. Green or hazel eyes are the only acceptable color for men. Blue eyes are beta. Men with green eyes and hazel eyes get plenty of compliments on their eyes.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 1, 2018)

I like my nct eyes


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Blue eyes copers on here are ridiculous. Green or hazel eyes are the only acceptable color for men. Blue eyes are beta. Men with green eyes and hazel eyes get plenty of compliments on their eyes.


This is debatable. But blue eyes >> brown/black eyes.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> This is debatable. But blue eyes >> brown/black eyes.



It shouldn't be debatable though, if we go by masculinity. If you go by a mixture of masculinity and femininity, sure, different story.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 3033
> 
> Barrett legit has 1/1.000.000.000 eye area.
> Long p.fissures, symmetry, PCT, perfect eye color, good undereye support, hooding, well developed orbitals overall. His eye area is both beautiful and indicates high fighting success.
> ...


Sure he's aesthetic but most women don't even know who he is. It's only fashion autists and gay art fags that are trying to push him as some sexy stud when in reality he looks like my cat


----------



## NormieCel666 (Nov 1, 2018)

Chico is the most fake mm in the world, is overated, all the best photos of him he was squinting very hard


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 1, 2018)

Lmao i highly doubt any girl would turn down that second guy

8+ and unique feautures = ultimate slayer


NormieCel666 said:


> Chico is the most fake mm in the world, is overated, all the best photos of him he was squinting very hard



Also he has a preety poorly projected maxilla but he is gl


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Sure he's aesthetic but most women don't even know who he is. It's only fashion autists and gay art fags that are trying to push him as some sexy stud when in reality he looks like my cat


He is a top tier male, but I agree he doesn't look human. His face is too wide(muh FWHR is everything):


----------



## Nibba (Nov 1, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> He is a top tier male, but I agree he doesn't look human. His face is too wide(muh FWHR is everything):
> View attachment 3066


he is clearly very gl although i think random insta chads like bateman have more appeal to women. he has the sort of uncanny valley look to him


----------



## gaytoven (Nov 1, 2018)

Chico has hooded eyes and eyebags you goof


----------



## Veganist (Nov 2, 2018)

By far the best eye area. Only thing missing is colored eyes


----------

